# Shop replaced axle & CV boot, now car pulls to the right



## Architect.2449 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone. This is my first post, so I apologize if it's a lame question. I'm planning to go back to the shop with this question, but I thought I'd ask the question here as well since I'm not exactly a highly experienced car guy: Can an axle and CV boot replacement cause my Altima to be out of alignment? Is it likely to need a simple alignment, or did the shop screw up the axle job? Here are the details: I took it to my favorite Nissan dealer for my state inspection and they said both of my front boots were cracked and that the front right axle had to be replaced to pass inspection. The left boot was caught early enough that they could simply replace the boot and keep the old axle. So obviously I had them do the work because I needed my car back and needed to pass inspection. But as I have driven it in the 18 hours since I left the shop, I have confirmed that I now need to keep the steering wheel in the 1 o'clock position when going straight; otherwise it pulls to the left. The wheel alignment was fine before the axle work. Any thoughts or suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

What I know - you are generally required to have an alignment job done after replacing CV and axle. I had to do that to my Honda that I had before the Altima I own that I bought in '96.


----------



## Architect.2449 (Oct 26, 2007)

That seems to make sense - I mean it _is _work that affects the front wheels. I wonder why the shop didn't recommend the alignment in the first place? Especially if that's a normal thing to do. So it's not like if you put an axle on wrong it causes the car to pull one direction?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Since the front end is disassembled pretty good to replace an axle, then the shop should have checked the alignment after the repair.


----------

